# Atlas und Atlas loot gehn nich mehr



## Néstron15 (25. November 2008)

Also ich habe folgendes problem nach dem ich meine addons aktualisiert habe mit blasc (das waren nur atlas und atlas loot) funktioniert nur noch 1 zur zeit , entweder atlas oda atlas loot .


 Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen




 mfg Nestron


----------



## Maladin (25. November 2008)

Welche Addons nutzt du? Welche Versionen von Atlas und Atlas Loot nutzt du?

Mehr Futter!!!

/wink maladin


----------



## Néstron15 (25. November 2008)

Also dieaddons die ich nutze sind blasc , cartographer und halt atlas und atlasloot 

Sind beide auf der neuesten Version


edit : Nochmal zur genaueren beschreibung 

atlas:1.13.0
atlas loot:v5.02.01


----------



## Maladin (25. November 2008)

Ich hab mal festgestellt, das Cartographer und Atlasloot sich gegenseitig ausknocken. Aber bei Atlas und Atlas Loot hab ich bisher nichts feststellen können.

/wink maladin


----------



## Néstron15 (25. November 2008)

Aso vor der aktualiesirung ging ja alles , aber danach ging halt nur noch 1 von beiden entweder atlas oda atlas loot find ich schon bisschen doof.


(aba trotzdem danke für deine Bemühungen=) )


mfg nestron


----------



## Rookie (29. November 2008)

das ganze trat schon öfter bei der aktualisierung der zwei addons via buffed auf...
ingame solltest du eigtl ne nachricht bekommen, dass sich die atlas version nicht mit der atlasloot version verträgt...
wie gesagt schon öfter via buffed aufgetreten, einfach beide addons bei curse-gaming neu runterladen und es geht wieder
vllt kriegens die buffies ja irgendwie hin, eine kompatibilität der beiden addons vor einer aktualisierungsmeldung zu erkennen/überprüfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

